
Ask HN: Advices on tools to use for a project - lm2s
I’m developing a project that will have an interface similar to that of Milanotes (“whiteboard” where stuff can be put).
I have some experience in backend (mostly Django+DRF) and also some experience developing native applications (iOS, macOS mainly).
For this project I feel like it’s best to start with a website and only if it proves successful add mobile applications.
Since I have little to no experience  developing “modern” front-ends, I’d like to ask your opinion on what tools would be best to do this.<p>I’ve been looking at React and Vue. From my understanding they only deal with a the actual front-end and I will need to add a layer that communicates with the backend.<p>Between React and Vue what do you suppose would be easier to use to accomplish what I want?<p>Would it be better I use another framework that already has backend glue logic?<p>Thank you
======
iEchoic
React and Vue are both great, well-supported libraries. I'd personally
recommend React, especially as someone new to frontend development, in part
because React is much more broadly used and as a result it's often easier to
google for errors/suggestions/help.

You don't need a framework for "backend glue" necessarily - I prefer not to
use one at all. If your app is communicating w/ your backend through
REST/graphql and returning JSON, the client logic to query the server is
really simple - just query your backend endpoint using a library like fetch or
axios and get your data back. Your "layer" can just be a .js file that
contains your queries.

